# [OT] Suche Mac-OS-X-Design für KDE 3.4.1

## Sn@ke

Hallo,

ich suche ein Apple Macintosh OS-X Design für KDE 3.4.1.

Ich dachte, dass dies standardmäßig dabei wäre, ich finds aber nicht.

Sollte aber kein Problem sein es nachzuinstallieren. Am besten wäre wenn für den Firefox gleich ein Design dabei wäre. Und auch die Desktop-Icons.

btw: ich hab letztens erst KDE 3.4.1 emerget. wie kann ich nun die alte version löschen?

mfg #tux snake

----------

## Lenz

```
emerge x11-themes/baghira
```

----------

## tgurr

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: ich hab letztens erst KDE 3.4.1 emerget. wie kann ich nun die alte version löschen?
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355688.html

----------

## Sn@ke

@lenz

jetzt hab ich die baghire-themes emerget, und nun? O.o

btw: wie kann ich unter KDE 3.4.1 Transparenz aktivieren?

@psy

also muss ich erst 

```
emerge -p -C "<kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1"
```

und dann 

```
 emerge -C "=kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2"
```

eingeben, damit die alte version weg ist und die neue bleibt?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> also muss ich erst 
> 
> ```
> emerge -p -C "<kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1"
> ```
> ...

 Nee, es reicht dieses hier:

```
for i in $(ls -1d /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde*-3.3* | cut -f6 -d/) ; do emerge -Cp =$i ; done
```

Einfach mal in eine Konsole als root kopieren und kucken was Dir angezeigt wird.

Zum wirklichen Entfernen kannst Du einfach das p, fast am Ende der Befehlszeile, entfernen,

dann wird alles alte KDE Zeugs deinstalliert.

So z.B.:

```
for i in $(ls -1d /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde*-3.3* | cut -f6 -d/) ; do emerge -Cv =$i ; done
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Sn@ke

werden dann auch die anderen alten kde-pakete wie z.b. kde-network-3.3.2 auch deinstalliert oder nur kde-base-3.3.2?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> werden dann auch die anderen alten kde-pakete wie z.b. kde-network-3.3.2 auch deinstalliert oder nur kde-base-3.3.2?

 

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> for i in $(ls -1d /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde*-3.3* | cut -f6 -d/) ; do emerge -Cp =$i ; done
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Sn@ke

schon gemerkt  :Razz: 

und wie benutze ich jetzt das neu ermegete design baghira?

wie aktiviere ich transparenz?Last edited by Sn@ke on Wed Jul 20, 2005 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> und wie benutze ich jetzt das neu ermegete design.

 Hm, ich habe in der .xinitrc einfach startkde drin stehen.  *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> wie aktiviere ich transparenz?

 Oh, das ist ein anderes Thema!  :Wink: 

Meinst Du sowas: Xorg und echte_Transparenz?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## franzf

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> und wie benutze ich jetzt das neu ermegete design baghira?

 

```
Kontrollzentrum -> Erscheinungsbild -> Stil -> Baghira

                                    -> Fensterdekoration -> Baghira

```

Du kannst das Theme ziemlich gut konfigurieren. Also Aqua oder Metal, Eigene Farben, Verhalten...

Bin aber mittlerweile zur Überzeugung gelangt, Kde nicht nach mac OS-X (oder WinXP(böse...)) aussehen zulassen, sondern kreative, einmalige Eigenentwicklungen zu verwenden. Wenn man den Thread über das Arbeitsoberflächendesign verfolgt, sind da ziemlich geniale Sachen möglich.

Lass dich einfach inspirieren und kreier deinen persönlichen look. Wirst sicher glücklicher als mit einem 08/15 abgekupferten Design.

Viel Spaß beim Probieren

Franz

----------

## Lenz

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bin aber mittlerweile zur Überzeugung gelangt, Kde nicht nach mac OS-X (oder WinXP(böse...)) aussehen zulassen, sondern kreative, einmalige Eigenentwicklungen zu verwenden. Wenn man den Thread über das Arbeitsoberflächendesign verfolgt, sind da ziemlich geniale Sachen möglich.
> 
> Lass dich einfach inspirieren und kreier deinen persönlichen look. Wirst sicher glücklicher als mit einem 08/15 abgekupferten Design. 

 

FULL ACK!  :Smile: 

So ein schöner Lipstik-Stil gefällt mir wesentlich besser, als diese abgekupferten Designs (zumal Baghira beispielsweise zwar das Design MacOS-mäßig umgestaltet, sich aber nicht so verhält wie MacOS X).

----------

## Tinitus

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Bin aber mittlerweile zur Überzeugung gelangt, Kde nicht nach mac OS-X (oder WinXP(böse...)) aussehen zulassen, sondern kreative, einmalige Eigenentwicklungen zu verwenden. Wenn man den Thread über das Arbeitsoberflächendesign verfolgt, sind da ziemlich geniale Sachen möglich.
> 
> Lass dich einfach inspirieren und kreier deinen persönlichen look. Wirst sicher glücklicher als mit einem 08/15 abgekupferten Design.  
> 
> FULL ACK! 
> ...

 

Gibt es dazu auch ein ebuild?

G. Roland

----------

## Lenz

Ja, hier. Ist aber für Version 1.1. Daher musst du das noch in 1.2 umbenennen, damit er die aktuelle Version verwendet.

----------

## Sn@ke

vielen dank!

sieht hübsch aus das design.

jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die passenden icons  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> vielen dank!
> 
> sieht hübsch aus das design.

 

Welches? ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die passenden icons 

 

Geh auf www.kde-look.org und such unter icons

Recht gut gefallen mir die OS-L-icons und die UMICONS (welche ich momentan verwende).

Solltest du auf kde-look.org nicht fündig weden, schau mal bei www.deviantart.con vorbei, die haben auch dolle Sachen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Lenz

Mein Favorit ist das Nuvola Iconset.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sn@ke

wo ich grad den screenshot von JuK sehe:

ich würd mal gerne wissen, warum JuK bei mir kein MuKs mehr macht...

BMP und XMMS funktionieren tadellos, aber JuK macht seit dem letzten emerge Dua-World kein Ton mehr.

----------

## Lenz

Dann starte es mal in einem Terminal und schaue, ob da ggf. eine Fehlermeldung kommt, die Aufschluss über die Ursache gibt. Wahrscheinlich hat's beim Updaten aRts irgendwie zerschossen (meine Vermutung).

----------

## Sn@ke

@NovaleX

ich glaub das ist das was ich mit transparenz meinte. z.b. die konsole transparent machen  :Wink: 

@Lenz

```
snake@tux ~ $ juk

Launched ok, pid = 6818
```

kann zwar files abspielen, aber es kommt kein ton...

----------

## RealGeizt

Kauf dir einfach wie Ich ein Powerbook  :Smile: 

Sehr schön das Teil!

----------

## Sn@ke

mir würd nen centrino-lappy mit gentoo besser gefallen  :Very Happy: 

und außerdem kann man ja mit linux mac os x imitieren  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Ohhh Jaaaa!!!

Baghira is schööön!!! Kann Lipstik meiner Meinung nach nicht mithalten. Sieht so Redmond-artig aus  :Wink: 

----------

